# new guy with new toy



## scotts (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all, new here I just picked up a bolens Groundskeeper the other day and so far I like it. I also have a case 644 loader tractor and a sears FF 20 with a homemade loader on it that I built. planning on putting a loader together for the bolens. I have a bunch of other tractors also but will soon be putting a list on my profile.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome scott*, good to have you here and enjoy the forums .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Scott.
Kick back enjoy and do share w/us...weeee like pics.


----------



## Nascar3244888 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the GK's never seen one in person, cant wait to see some pics


----------

